# Mambo number 5. QLD Palmy.



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

So today marked my fifth trip to palmy in 4 weeks the previous 4 trips have resulted in doughnuts and I was sure today was gonna be different. But alas it wasn't to be. doughnut number 5 today. I heard tales of the usual you should of been here yesterday blah blah blah. However I did see a couple of fish boated today other than that it was quiet for me couldn't even get a liviey. 
Cheers jay


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeh, the goldy boys have done some witch doctoring lately I think, so that anybody that has to drive more then 10mins from home doesn't get a fish.

I feel your pain 1 hour drive each way for me, but at least I have only done it once this year for two bust offs and zero fish.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

DaveAndo said:


> Hey Jayman. My record at The Palmy Bakery is 12 donut trips. Feel your pain brother.
> 
> Dave


Wow 12 that makes me feel a whole lot better haha. The missus is starting to question my manhood hunter gatherer skills so I'm going out fishing locally to try and redeem myself tonight. If all else fails bullsharks are a easy target at the moment haha.

Cheers jay


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

jayman said:


> DaveAndo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jayman. My record at The Palmy Bakery is 12 donut trips. Feel your pain brother.
> ...


I feel much better too Dave. I was about to jump (2 doughnuts), but have decided it's not high enough from the yak.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> I feel much better too Dave. I was about to jump (2 doughnuts), but have decided it's not high enough from the yak.


Jeez, Trev... If that's all it takes, you can climb up on my roof, it's pretty tall... 

That's OK... anything for a mate! :twisted:

Jimbo


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Bad luck Jayman. ive had a fair few donuts lately. Luckily I bagged a just legal spanish on first light to break the curse.

It may be time to look further a field. Palmy is easy but there's plenty of reefs further south without as much fishing pressure or internet exposure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Paulos said:


> Bad luck Jayman. ive had a fair few donuts lately. Luckily I bagged a just legal spanish on first light to break the curse.
> 
> It may be time to look further a field. Palmy is easy but there's plenty of reefs further south without as much fishing pressure or internet exposure.


The reefs further north are also holding heaps more mackeral atm. Pretty funny for boats to drive past the close reefs off the seaway and go all the way to palmy.

Hang in there Jayman, i am sure u will have another top sesh soon.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well the last 2 trips have been donuts and the weather forecast for this weekend looks like crap, so donut no.3 will have to wait till next weekend. :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

carnster said:


> Paulos said:
> 
> 
> > Bad luck Jayman. ive had a fair few donuts lately. Luckily I bagged a just legal spanish on first light to break the curse.
> ...


What are these mythical reefs you speak of? Mermaid? Scottish Prince? Are they realistic yakkable locales?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Mermaid reef has been firing so much, that lately all the boats have been driving past palmy in droves to go there from currumbin; it's quite a spectacle. Recently Old Dennis and i paddled out in the dark and were almost run over by five boats zooming past only 50m off the beach on there way north, lucky i had a head lamp or we seriously would have been toast. I would go there but it adds an extra 20mins each way to an already super tight timeline. Plus i like watching all the boats go past and having palmy 2 myself, even if the fishing is better north. The bait reef (1 mile) area off the southport sand pumping jetty has been holding big numbers of spanish for quite a while now. There are other hot spots north, but i don't wish to name them.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Mermaid reef has been firing so much, that lately all the boats have been driving past palmy in droves to go there from currumbin; it's quite a spectacle. Recently Old Dennis and i paddled out in the dark and were almost run over by five boats zooming past only 50m off the beach on there way north, lucky i had a head lamp or we seriously would have been toast. I would go there but it adds an extra 20mins each way to an already super tight timeline. Plus i like watching all the boats go past and having palmy 2 myself, even if the fishing is better north. The bait reef (1 mile) area off the southport sand pumping jetty has been holding big numbers of spanish for quite a while now. There are other hot spots north, but i don't wish to name them.


Yep witnessed this myself too. There is plenty of other reef to try along the coast which I might try and find. Cheers for the kind words everyone. My time will come again I need a good pull haha.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

A couple of pro mack boys I used to associate with years back have been smashing the spanos at focus reef in 15 fathoms off surfers of late. Easily accessible from the beach. It's a fantastic looking pinnacle if you've never fished it.


----------

